# pre-heresy space marines



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

sorry if this is in the wrong spot

but can people post there pics of pre-heresy space marines here?
l would love to see how poeple done there own ones etc.
and if you wouldn't mind sharing with me a little about how you done any conversion work

also can i use the codex CSM for it just cut out the possessed and those kind of units?

(if you know anywho who has pics on this forum can you please tell them to post? thanks)

thanks to anyone who helps :biggrin:


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a friend with an pre-heresy Word Bearers if he hasn't sold them all i'll try to get a pic


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

There's generally some pre-heresy stuff on the painting and modelling threads in the hobby section. Have a poke around, I'm sure you'll find something inspirational.

Using the CSM codex shouldn't be a problem for most players, as long as the list is legal. A few people might get sniffy, but then again, some people... tcha! What I'm saying is, you shouldn't have any problems with anyone who's not an anally-retentive twerp.

I'm putting together a chaos force using Codex BA. I know Galahad's worked on a BA list using Codex CSM. There's another poster (name escapes me) who's got an Imperial Fist force built using Codex BA. Lots of us do the same sort of thing - the most important thing is, the list has to be legal by whatever codex you're using. The models you chose to represent that list can vary (obviously, it helps if power-armour is power, bolters are bolters - but how horny/spikey - or not - the figs are really shouldn't matter).


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

You can find most anything pre-heresy over here

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/

Hope this won't get me in trouble.:biggrin:


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

I field a Heresy-Era Imperial Fist Legion force, using the BA list.

heres my marines

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98101&highlight=imperial+fist


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Or you can go to the GW website where they have pics of pre heresy marines ...

http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/spacemarines/painting/pre_heresy/default.htm


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

ive lareday seen those pre heresy marines they were in a WD mag way back.

thanks for the input so far


----------



## Void789 (Mar 11, 2010)

archangel's link doesn't work


----------



## Dallas_Drake (Jan 26, 2009)

Pre Heresy Ultramarines
http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade/index.php?showtopic=3374

Pre Heresy Space Wolves
http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade/index.php?showtopic=3133

Pre Heresy Emperor's Children
http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade/index.php?showtopic=1867

Pre Heresy World Eaters (True Scale)
http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade/index.php?showtopic=1299

Pre Heresy Sons of Horus
http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade/index.php?showtopic=882

Feel free to PM me mate if you have any questions re: PH. I personally have 3000 points of World Eaters using codex: BA & I know pretty much all of the online resources & resin/specific stockists you might need, I just don't want to post a million links here :grin:

Dallas

Edit: Oh & codex CSM works well; amazingly so for a post Istvaan III era Word Bearers lists (The First Heretic anyone?)
http://www.spuler.us/40k/large/the_first_heretic.jpg


----------

